# The Uncle Zombie Show



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is one of our customers putting his original SPFXMasks' Zombie silicone mask to good use. 
We hope you enjoy the video. 
-SPFX 

YouTube - The Uncle Zombie Show


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow! That looks amazing. I think I'll peruse your site


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Checked out your site. Love the masks. Very realistic.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice mask.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

The way these masks move is awesome.
They look more like prosthetics that take hours to apply, rather than masks.

Another forum member once posted a vid of himself wearing one of SPFX's Vampire masks which was equally impressive.

They really are a Hollywood quality piece of merchandise.

(_Was that OK Rusty?...Do I get my beer now?..._ )


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll have to agree with everyone else, love the masks....Nice work!!


----------



## iainj (Jun 17, 2010)

Great video the guy reminds me of Kryton from Red Dwarf.


----------

